# Resorting my '92 G60 Corrado



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

A few questions. I am restoring my 1992 Corrado and want to make a few changes at a low cost. what is recommended? Also, i want to remove the rubber door bump guard. how should i go about doing this? What is the best way to remove it without damaging the door and keep the car looking nice?


----------

